# Smok X cube 2 and TFV4...in black.



## element0709

Soooo got this today, looks sexy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

element0709 said:


> Soooo got this today, looks sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks so cool 

This will finish it off quite well: https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...acement-glass-tank-for-smok-tfv4-sub-ohm-tank


----------



## Rudi

thats the exact same setup im thinking of getting damn looks sexy


----------



## huffnpuff

With the Black TFV4, from a quality point of view, are the o-rings better quality than the first batch and has the glass cut been smoothed out (like can be seen on the fasttech replacement) or is it still rough cut with sharp edges?


----------



## element0709

huffnpuff said:


> With the Black TFV4, from a quality point of view, are the o-rings better quality than the first batch and has the glass cut been smoothed out (like can be seen on the fasttech replacement) or is it still rough cut with sharp edges?



Can't tell you about O-ring quality compared to first one, but they are good quality O-rings. Glass has been smoothed out (both glasses)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

